# ☄ What is your star sign? ☄



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

hi all!

what is your star sign? do you feel like it fits you? 
i'm taurus and i'm pretty stubborn or... strong-willed as i prefer to call it ;~) also very family-oriented + needy of a stable home situation where i can feel comfy + food + don't like surprises = all taurus traits!

(if there's a thread like this already, lemme know!)​


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2014)

i am scorpio but i dont know it off by heart (well they change daily so??) but from what I do read it seems pretty accurate, and I've always wanted to get into the whole 'read your daily zodiac' thing but idk if i'll ever get around to it. I just wanna get into it coz i'm a belieber believer but at the same time also skeptic so YEAH


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

Honestly, I think I'm more of a Gemini than a Capricorn based on this site.

*Gemini*: Versatile, enthusiastic, eloquent, witty, intellectual, inconsistent, superficial, indecisive, lack of focus, and nervous
*Capricorn*: Practical, ambitious, prudent, disciplined, patient, cautious, pessimistic, stubborn, shy, self-centered, detached and moody


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a Virgo~
I'm cold and independent (at times) and I live more in my mind then reality >~<
Like the start sign thing I am: (personality)
- Observant      - Helpful
- Reliable          - Precise
- Skeptical        - Fussy
- Inflexible        - Cold
- Interfering

I often keep my emotions to myself and it's hard to be friend with me.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd run a mile if I saw a real one.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i am scorpio but i dont know it off by heart (well they change daily so??) but from what I do read it seems pretty accurate, and I've always wanted to get into the whole 'read your daily zodiac' thing but idk if i'll ever get around to it. I just wanna get into it coz i'm a belieber believer but at the same time also skeptic so YEAH





Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I'd run a mile if I saw a real one.



i know/knew quite a lot of scorpios! my ultimate rivals when it comes to being "right" (...i'm always right)


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a borderline Cancer/Leo but honestly more Cancer imo?
- I never leave that house like.
Never.
- Sports are for jocky butts.
- I love to cook a lot.
- I hide in my room a lot bc screw family haha :'D
- Sometimes I am affectionate
- I LOVE CARING FOR TINY HELPLESS THINGS OK
- When I get pissed off I like sulk
a ton like "Haha ur a fignewton :^)" and I'm like "topkek" but down inside I'm cry. ;_;
- Ironic as hell
- SARCASTIC as well
- LITERALLY EVERYTHING MAKES ME CRY

That's that.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> I am a borderline Cancer/Leo but honestly more Cancer imo?
> - I never leave that house like.
> Never.
> - Sports are for jocky butts.
> ...



that sounds more like cancer than leo yes hehe... have you calculated your moon sign? that's the sign for your emotional being, so to say. sometimes it's even stronger than your sun sign!


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 11, 2014)

jokimori said:


> that sounds more like cancer than leo yes hehe... have you calculated your moon sign? that's the sign for your emotional being, so to say. sometimes it's even stronger than your sun sign!



Yes I have; it's Capricorn. :>
I hang out with too many Earth signs to be honest.
Like mom's a Virgo, dad's Taurus, dad's mom is Capricorn and so is mom's mom. And then there's me. c':


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Capricorn, and whoever posted the traits, I think it fits (sadly?)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm Taurus but I don't know what it means. I don't have many of the qualities you described. I mean I guess I'm stubborn sometimes.

And idk how to pronounce it either. I always pronounce it like Tauros, like the Pokemon.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 11, 2014)

100% Leo, It suprising that most of the traits fit me ( ^ω^ )


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> Yes I have; it's Capricorn. :>
> I hang out with too many Earth signs to be honest.
> Like mom's a Virgo, dad's Taurus, dad's mom is Capricorn and so is mom's mom. And then there's me. c':





Umeko said:


> Capricorn, and whoever posted the traits, I think it fits (sadly?)



i feel like capricorns and i get along v well, conversations often are very natural and nice, i don't know that many capri's though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cold said:


> Honestly, I think I'm more of a Gemini than a Capricorn based on this site.
> 
> *Gemini*: Versatile, enthusiastic, eloquent, witty, intellectual, inconsistent, superficial, indecisive, lack of focus, and nervous
> *Capricorn*: Practical, ambitious, prudent, disciplined, patient, cautious, pessimistic, stubborn, shy, self-centered, detached and moody



that website is really nice, good overview! thanks for sharing 'v'


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2014)

jokimori said:


> i know/knew quite a lot of scorpios! my ultimate rivals when it comes to being "right" (...i'm always right)



o i will defo be ur rival if u continue to type in that font


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm Taurus but I don't know what it means. I don't have many of the qualities you described. I mean I guess I'm stubborn sometimes.
> 
> And idk how to pronounce it either. I always pronounce it like Tauros, like the Pokemon.



Generous
Dependable
Down to earth
Patient
Independent
Persistent
Stubborn
Self-indulgent
Lazy
Materialistic
Possessive
Frugal

any of these make sense to you?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

leo <3 lions are pretty cool I guess BD

I don't remember the personality and can't check them because my school proxy blocks the zodiac sites bc of "Category: cult-and-occult" LOL


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> o i will defo be ur rival if u continue to type in that font



courier new is the best font in the world >:|

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> leo <3 lions are pretty cool I guess BD
> 
> I don't remember the personality and can't check them because my school proxy blocks the zodiac sites bc of "Category: cult-and-occult" LOL



haha, really? that's pretty intense


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

virgo sun / leo rising / aries moon

i am a big perfectionist lmao. im kinda cold (virgo also matches my personality type, INTJ) and i analyze things a lot??? kinda?? i am upset a lot but i dont normally tell people. and im really bossy <3. saw another virgo trait was that i dont rly show affection a lot to friends?? sorry. i also have an anger but i think thats bc of my aries moon. i love looking at zodiac stuff haha


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 11, 2014)

jokimori said:


> courier new is the best font in the world >:|
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



>courier new is the best font in the world >:|
homestucks pls


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> >courier new is the best font in the world >:|
> homestucks pls



isnt ur usertitle homestuck tho

idk how i have a leo rising?? bc when u first meet me im quiet and nervous as hell.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> >courier new is the best font in the world >:|
> homestucks pls



zero relation between homestuck and me liking courier new, i'm just a graphic design student


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

Virgo here.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

tsundere said:


> isnt ur usertitle homestuck tho
> 
> idk how i have a leo rising?? bc when u first meet me im quiet and nervous as hell.



i have leo rising too and i am the same, but still i feel like it fits me!


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 11, 2014)

What happens when you team up with your Chinese Zodiac sign, I'm a Tiger-Scorpion which sounds pretty cool.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> What happens when you team up with your Chinese Zodiac sign, I'm a Tiger-Scorpion which sounds pretty cool.



that sounds super cool o: i-i'm......monkey-bull...


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

jokimori said:


> i have leo rising too and i am the same, but still i feel like it fits me!


idk i guess maybe online ppl will think i am a leo? but irl i feel like my rising is more of a virgo or capricorn hmmm

also im a dragon <3


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

tsundere said:


> idk i guess maybe online ppl will think i am a leo? but irl i feel like my rising is more of a virgo or capricorn hmmm
> 
> also im a dragon <3



the thing is, people will always have a different view of you than you have of yourself. though i feel like your signs will only be in balance when you are mentally stable, and i don't think i am (yet) so... if i don't seem like a leo to people it's because of that? i don't know


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> What happens when you team up with your Chinese Zodiac sign, I'm a Tiger-Scorpion which sounds pretty cool.



Tiger scorpion ain't got nothing on the Boarfish.

(I'm a Pisces)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> What happens when you team up with your Chinese Zodiac sign, I'm a Tiger-Scorpion which sounds pretty cool.


By that logic I'm a Virgo Dragon.
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/234/7/6/virgo__the_virgin_by_bavarianzombieboy-d5c3e8w.png


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

monkey bull (dog)


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2014)

Pisces. According to different websites, that does describe me pretty accurately. o:


----------



## akirb (Mar 11, 2014)

Cancer, and the traits fit (a bit, I guess) <_<


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a Libra....suits me so well, because it's so hard for me to make decisions! D:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

AQUARIUS FOR THE WIN BABY!!! >:3
we go Aquarius'es!! >wO


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> AQUARIUS FOR THE WIN BABY!!! >:3
> we go Aquarius'es!! >wO



woo!!!!!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

Gemini, 
The sign that doesn't know how to shut the hell up


----------



## undadac (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a Pisces I am loving and caring to especially people who need me. I am also very indecisive.
I have psychic dreams as well as kaleidoscope vision (it's the most beautiful thing I've ever came across in life). When they say Pisces is the twelfth sign that means we are also a mix of all other Zodiac signs... I believe Pisces are very intellectual and have deep creative and spiritual powers.


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 11, 2014)

Capricorn. c:


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm an *Aquarius* & after going through the entire list of traits .. this was the only thing that I could relate to the most:

- Pleasing personality ( I am a people pleaser. Often sacrificing what I have to give to others. I hope I understood this right )

- Detachment ( I detach myself from others so easily. I think this leans more towards guys than girls in general. )


Aquarius personality is very independent, any attempt to hold them down or restrict them will cause them, to flee. They need to be free to be on their own. Independence is not just desired by Aquarius, it is essential to their well being.

Beneath the detached, unemotional exterior lies a kind hearted friend that will go out of their way to help another.

Aquarius' stubbornness sometimes causes their failure, they will continue to do something their way even though others have proved it is wrong.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 11, 2014)

Im a cancarian/moonchild LOL.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm Sagittarius.


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 11, 2014)

jokimori said:


> that sounds super cool o: i-i'm......monkey-bull...




Awesome! I'm a horse cr-


----------



## Lauren (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a little fishy <3


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2014)

Aquarius yo. From what I've read I actually match up with the description really well so


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Cancer ~ not sure what cancers are meant to be like...


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

Leo. Don't even know what it's supposed to mean 

Thread creator pop in.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Cancer ~ not sure what cancers are meant to be like...



Shy, funny, determined and our gemstone is moonstone or pearl. LAUF.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Shy, funny, determined and our gemstone is moonstone or pearl. LAUF.



Ohmigosh that's kind of me >.>


----------



## Libra (Mar 11, 2014)

*points to username*


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 11, 2014)

haha... I think it's funny from reading that an Aquarius's lucky talisman : the key & the owl ... and Our house is going to done in the theme of keys.
And the lucky colors are the colors I look best in!
So far and always have been, most things I read about aquarius nature match me perfectly... which is what I am. ^.~ haha.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Leo. Don't even know what it's supposed to mean
> 
> Thread creator pop in.




hi there leo! taken from this website

"Positive traits:
- Kind and big-hearted
- Energetic
- Optimistic
- Straightforward
- Loyal

Negative traits:
- Headstrong
- Egoistic
- Possessive
- Dominating
- Impatient
- Arrogant"


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> (I'm a Pisces)



no wonder i hate your guts


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

Fun fact you actually have 4 signs, Your sun,Rising,moon and Node



Spoiler: Sun sign=Gemini



You have a quick, bright and agile mind, but an extremely short attention span. You love the external, kaleidoscopic aspects of life, but you tend to avoid (and even fear) deep, close emotional involvements. As such, you seem to enjoy travel and sightseeing and generally being "on-the-go." You get quite listless when things around you become static and dull, but your excitement returns whenever you are stimulated by a new idea. Chatty, inquisitive and quite playful, you enjoy practical jokes and games in general. Your moods change quickly and often -- you are very restless and constantly in motion. You are known for your versatility and adaptability. Your vivaciousness enlivens any social gathering.


((your sun sign is basically your natural personality and Tendencies))



Spoiler: Rising sign=Virgo



You tend to be very shy and not very self-assertive. You are super critical about how you appear to others. Even though you may think you are uninteresting and dull, you are actually quite soft- spoken, orderly, neat and very likable. You are a perfectionist with high standards, and at times you can be quite tactless in pointing out the faults of others. Very practical, efficient and purposeful, your appearance and bearing reflect your need to appear graceful, sensible and reserved. You have a crisp, no-nonsense approach to dealing with others. Never lazy or self-indulgent, you tend to be dedicated to the work ethic.


((this how others perceive you ))



Spoiler: Moon sign=Virgo



You tend to be serious-minded but cheerful for the most part. You need tasks that engage both your mind and your hands. A careful worker, you enjoy making things. You are neat and orderly, and are very concerned with good health habits. Fastidious to the extreme, you cannot tolerate messes and will immediately clean them up. Reserved, shy, and very self-critical, you tend to be very hard on yourself. You usually will go out of your way to be helpful and useful to others. Practical, reliable, efficient and conservative, at times you are a bit of a prude. You are known to lead a simple, uncomplicated, frugal, methodical and unemotional lifestyle. You are devoted and caring to those you love.


((True personality held deep down))



Spoiler: Node Sign=Aquarius



As long as someone else (or a group or organization) appeals to your intellectual sensibilities, you'll try to ally yourself with them in some way. You may find that you always seem to get involved with many wide-ranging groups -- so much so that you find it difficult to fit them all into your busy schedule. Your many friends and acquaintances provide you with needed stimulation. You're loyal and fair-minded -- you try to spend time equally with all your friends, never concentrating on just one or two for any length of time. Although probably quite conservative yourself, you're attracted to those who are a bit offbeat or eccentric -- you enjoy watching their minds work.


((YOUR DESTINY!))


If your curious about finding your other signs just click *HERE*​


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am Taurus!


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Fun fact you actually have 4 signs, Your sun,Rising,moon and Node
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes good to know those too, because it makes a difference. i feel like people who don't believe in horoscopes should know all their signs and then think about it again... might change their minds. or maybe not


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Fun fact you actually have 4 signs, Your sun,Rising,moon and Node
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the time I was born and all the things they are completely irrelevant if you don't know. :<


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a scorpio.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I don't know the time I was born and all the things they are completely irrelevant if you don't know. :<



actually I noticed the time doesn't matter or at least
for me it didn't since I randomly put a time in and Got the same
as I did when I didn't

and as for the other stuff you need, yeah those are needed. >:


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> actually I noticed the time doesn't matter or at least
> for me it didn't since I randomly put a time in and Got the same
> as I did when I didn't
> 
> and as for the other stuff you need, yeah those are needed. >:



Actually, I put the city I lived in, instead of my birth city. It's still a bit inaccurate though. I'm more Aries than the ones they gave me >.< And LOL it gave me Leo and Virgo. xD I think I broke it.


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, here's what I got. .If I inserted the correct birth date. Wait, why are you reading this?



Spoiler: Just to shorten it






Spoiler: Sun - Capricorn



Extremely serious and mature, you are capable of accepting responsibilities and do so willingly. Others expect you to be dutiful as a matter of course. You tend to get angry when people get rewards after not having worked anywhere near as hard as you. You are goal-oriented and an achiever by nature -- you're a hard worker and are justifiably proud of the tangible results of your efforts. You tend to have "tunnel-vision" -- this allows you to block out extraneous matters that might distract others and to concentrate totally on the matter at hand. As such, you are the ideal one to manage or administrate any ongoing project and to be practical and efficient at it. You are not a fast worker, but you are quite thorough. You are known for being totally persistent, tenacious and tireless in reaching your goals.





Spoiler: Rising Sign - Taurus



Calm and deliberate, you hate to move quickly or act hastily. Very practical, every effort must count or you can't be bothered. Patient, persistent and steady, but very stubborn -- you can't be pushed or pressured into anything. You seem outwardly self-assured because you tend to repress your inner tension and turmoil. You exude an earthy warmth, friendliness and charm. You demand comfortable surroundings and appreciate the good life. Be careful of a tendency to be overly self-indulgent. At times, you are lazy and difficult to motivate. Overcoming inertia is a problem for you and, because you are not by nature a self-starter, it is often necessary for you to receive stimuli from others in order to get moving.





Spoiler: Moon - Cancer



You have strong feelings and are extremely sensitive. It would help if you had a thicker skin -- you tend to react emotionally to every situation you come across. Kind, gentle and considerate of the feelings of others, you are good at taking care of the sick, wounded and helpless. But you tend to absorb the energy of others -- so avoid those who are always negative. You have a rich, creative and lively imagination, but you should be careful not to spend all your time daydreaming. Very intuitive, you have good ESP and may be quite clairvoyant or psychic. Remember that you too have the right to get what you want from life. If you are always defensive and kowtowing to others, people will take advantage of you and exploit you.





Spoiler: Node - Leo



You prefer to take the leadership role when it comes to dealing with others. You enjoy administering and organizing group activities. Others tend to listen to your suggestions because you aren't usually overly domineering or patronizing in your interactions. You love to entertain in a big way -- you're at your best when throwing a large and lavish party. Your popularity and social success are assured as long as you don't take others for granted -- resist the temptation to become snobbish and arrogant.





. .Interesting​


----------



## Cou (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a Libra. Yeah it does fit me. I mean so far, all the horoscopes and psychology facts I've read fits me. But tbh I think it would fit anyone, really. The thing I don't like about my sign though is I rarely get along with other signs. Only I can actually get along with is Aquarius. Capricorn is my worst enemy, or so it says. I don't know. But yeah, I actually like to blame my sign.


----------



## fl0ra (Mar 12, 2014)

i made a thread exactly like this a few months back lol. 
i'm a taurus too! i feel like i fit the traits, love of luxury, stubborn, sensuality, etc.

the only thing that i don't like is that people think we're all fat because we like to eat good food. 
like i read somewhere that a few people think that taurus is the star sign that is most likely to be fat.
like no, anyone could be overweight, it doesn't matter which sign you are. but ya. 



- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> I'm a Libra. Yeah it does fit me. I mean so far, all the horoscopes and psychology facts I've read fits me. But tbh I think it would fit anyone, really. The thing I don't like about my sign though is I rarely get along with other signs. Only I can actually get along with is Aquarius. Capricorn is my worst enemy, or so it says. I don't know. But yeah, I actually like to blame my sign.



we're planet venus sistas yaaaa!!!

<3


----------



## locker (Mar 12, 2014)

I am Scorpio and I'm pleased with my sign


----------



## MayorMixie (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a Virgo. With a Pisces moon and Venus in Scorpio. Yep, I'm a pain the you-know-what.


----------



## harime (Mar 12, 2014)

Leo! I'm happy I am and I quite fit the description for Leo. <3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a Leo and I don't really fit with the set personality of one... I hate being the centre of attention, I'm not a natural leader, I'm not over-bearing or autocratic, I'm not well organised and I'm not very enthusiastic or determined... :/ Basically I do not reflect the personality of a Leo at all- bar being generous, loyal and rather romantic.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm a Leo and I don't really fit with the set personality of one... I hate being the centre of attention, I'm not a natural leader, I'm not over-bearing or autocratic, I'm not well organised and I'm not very enthusiastic or determined... :/ Basically I do not reflect the personality of a Leo at all- bar being generous, loyal and rather romantic.



what about your rising and moon sign? they could be signs which are very different from leo.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 12, 2014)

A lot of cancarians I see :O


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2014)

jokimori said:


> what about your rising and moon sign? they could be signs which are very different from leo.



I did a birth chart thing and I got this:
Sun	Leo		 
Moon	 Taurus		 	 
Mercury	Virgo	 
Venus	Gemini	 	 
Mars	Cancer	  
Jupiter	Capricorn	  	 
Saturn	Aries	 	 
Uranus	Aquarius	 	 
Neptune	Capricorn	 	 
Pluto	Sagittarius	 	 	 
Lilith	Leo	  
Asc node	Libra

I have no idea what it all means?!


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 12, 2014)

Born on a cusp, so I'm Aquarius/Pisces


----------



## Mino (Mar 12, 2014)

I am cancer.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 12, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I did a birth chart thing and I got this:
> Sun	Leo
> Moon	 Taurus
> Mercury	Virgo
> ...


only Rising,sun,moon and node matter.

rising=how people see you
sun=Your personality on the outside
moon=your personality on the inside
Node=Your destiny ((not sure what that means really))


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> only Rising,sun,moon and node matter.
> 
> rising=how people see you
> sun=Your personality on the outside
> ...



personally i find my venus sign important too!


----------



## Syd (Mar 12, 2014)

gemini 
- Energetic
- Clever 
- Imaginative
- Witty
- Adaptable
all but adaptable and energetic


----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Scorpio ftw


----------



## chillv (Mar 12, 2014)

The scale


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm an Aries.


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a super spot on gemini xD

I love zodiac stuff I want to know my sun signs and what they mean!
Does anyone have a good website to input your birthday and find out?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 13, 2014)

taurussss and i got all the taurus traits lol its weird cause i never believe in any of this star sign stuffs but yeah >~<


----------



## UchiCherry (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a cancer, I get really annoyed when people say to me I'm going to get cancer just because my star sign is cancer.

- Moody
- Clingy
- Self-pitying
- Oversensitive
- Self-absorbed

I don't really think I'm self-pitying but I probably am.


----------



## analytic (Mar 13, 2014)

//whispers homestuck


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

_Aries_
Positive traits

*Adventurous*: Kind of

*Courageous*: Kind of

*Versatile*: Not really

*Lively*: Depends on my mood

*Positive*: (same as above)

*Passionate *: Depends on what it is

Negative traits

*Arrogant*: Definitely

*Stubborn*: Always

*Impulsive*: Very

*Indiscipline*: Sometimes

*Confrontational*: Maybe

*Tendency to leave projects mid-way*: Absolutely...

:/
What, am I the devil of Aries or something?!?!


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 14, 2014)

Taurus over here. What I find fascinating is that my birthstone is emerald and my favorite color is green.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 14, 2014)

i am aquarius 



analytic said:


> //whispers homestuck


shut up


----------



## Sidney2518 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a Taurus...100%!


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a Virgo. <3


----------



## jokimori (Mar 14, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> I'm a super spot on gemini xD
> 
> I love zodiac stuff I want to know my sun signs and what they mean!
> Does anyone have a good website to input your birthday and find out?




you can google for "birth chart calculator" or this is the one i use: http://astro.cafeastrology.com/cgi-bin/astro/natal


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

jokimori said:


> you can google for "birth chart calculator" or this is the one i use: http://astro.cafeastrology.com/cgi-bin/astro/natal
> 
> [/FONT]



Thanks! I got my results but I don't know what the different planets mean xD

Rising Sign is in 05 Degrees Cancer 
Sun is in 11 Degrees Gemini. 
Moon is in 06 Degrees Aquarius. 
Mercury is in 25 Degrees Taurus. 
Venus is in 26 Degrees Cancer. 
Mars is in 04 Degrees Leo.
Jupiter is in 09 Degrees Leo. 
Saturn is in 06 Degrees Aquarius. 
Uranus is in 13 Degrees Capricorn. 
Neptune is in 16 Degrees Capricorn. 
Pluto is in 18 Degrees Scorpio. 

Lilith Capricorn 
Asc node Capricorn → N. Node is in 19 Degrees Capricorn. (guessing these two are the same?)


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2014)

hello i am a libra and tbh it describes me exactly omg


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 14, 2014)

Taurus, but star signs are kind of pointless.  I guess it's cool having a "birth sign" though.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 22, 2017)

Gemini is my Sun sign (the sign I'm assuming you are asking for)! I feel like it sometimes fits me well, but Scorpio and Pisces, my Rising and Moon signs, also fit me quite well.


----------



## Flare (Nov 22, 2017)

Im a Gemini.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

aquarius.


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2017)

capricorn, it's fun to look at the traits sometimes but i think it's a load of crap


----------



## Romaki (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a Leo and it suits me pretty well.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

taurus baby


----------



## Byebi (Nov 22, 2017)

aaaaaa so many fellow cancers...!!!


----------



## chamsae (Nov 22, 2017)

im a capricorn and usually most of the despriptions fit me really well, except for the organized part.... im a MESS haha
(fun fact aside from being a cap im also an INTP and a slytherin, now that's an intense (but weirdly accurate) set)


----------



## dedenne (Nov 22, 2017)

virgo

fits me so well


----------



## Araie (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a Pisces, but I usually seem to fit the descriptions of a Cancer :'D


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 22, 2017)

Virgo but the stereotype doesn't fit me at all lol


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

Pisces. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 23, 2017)

Strong taurus, like you. It's funny how our sign is one of the two most popular (in this poll at least!)


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

Pisces yeeeep ~


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm a gemini and from what I've read it seems to fit okay


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 23, 2017)

gemini! i'm a june baby  it kind of fits me,, not really sure


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 23, 2017)

My sun sign is Taurus but my moon sign, Pisces, is dominant because of... some reason I can no longer remember.


----------



## Dewy (Nov 24, 2017)

i'm a pisces and i have a LOT of feelings so it fits pretty well


----------



## Balverine (Nov 24, 2017)

Capricorn! Loves me that fish goat lol

I'm considering getting the constellation tattoo'd on my wrist soon :0


----------



## mothball (Nov 25, 2017)

i'm aquarius (technically aquarius/pisces cusp, but i just go with aquarius because it suits me lol) and i think it makes a lot of sense haa. i'm kinda. emotionally closed off. but idealistic + ambitious.

i'm also a taurus moon and that makes sense 2 - i'm very attached to tangible things and the six senses. apparently i "relate easily to the physical plane" lol. i'm also kinda materialistic but secure in my emotions

the only stuff i know about astrology is the stuff that relates 2 me


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Sagittarius or however it's spelled for star sign and sun sign, and cancer's my moon sign
Guess it kinda sorta fits, but not really super much


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo, but honestly none of the commonly associated traits fit the bill, neither the positive (?air of royalty?, wtf?) nor the negative ones.

I can relate more to real life lions than the royal and noble creatures zodiacs depict them as - sleeping all day and occassionally getting up to get food, haha.


----------



## MayorMissy (Nov 25, 2017)

Gemini!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm born in October - Libra star sign, Libra sun sign, and Sagittarius moon sign. I think it corresponds to me very well


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm taurus born on the cusp of gemini. If you believe in Astrology, I share traits with both signs. Which makes sense- I have a very flighty mind and I'm very stubborn.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

Cancer. Dunno about all these "moon signs" or whatever, I just know July=cancer


----------



## radioloves (Nov 26, 2017)

I am a Libra, although I think I could be two but I usually go with Libra


----------



## Goshi (Nov 27, 2017)

Huh, I didn't expect to see this many Tauruses. Usually when I've participated in threads or stuff related to star signs, we're in the  minority. Nice to see other Tauruses, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm an Aquarius.


----------



## Chele (Nov 28, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm an Aquarius.



Yeah, me too.
I didn’t expect there to be so many Cancers, though. This is unique.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 28, 2017)

aries, the traits are a load of bull for me though (strong willed?? optimistic??? I wish lmfao)


----------



## i love to sin (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm a Leo. There are some traits that I don't like to think I have but I probably do, lmao.


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow, so few of us Sagi's on here T_T 
I definitely fit every description I've read about my sign. Not sure if it's just because they're always so vague and general, but the theme for knowledge and growth tends to be similar: optimistic, loves change, travels, extravert. 
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 29, 2017)

im born on april 20th so im a taurus (?? tho some ppl say it changes on th 21st but uhh h idk)


----------



## Elijo (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm a Gemini.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm a Capricorn


----------



## Barbara (Dec 8, 2017)

Eh... Cancer I think? It's kind of fitting in a way, but I won't mention that because it's inappropriate.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm an aries, my husband is a Pisces, my son is a Gemini.. My daughter is due April 28th so she _might_ be a Taurus.


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Dec 8, 2017)

My star sign is Aquarius it?s absolutely perfect for me, I was 100% meant to be Aquarius.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

i am capricorn



Spoiler: some sort of rant towards PERSONALITY TRAITS IN CAPRICORNS!!!!!







			
				stupid website said:
			
		

> Down to earth, self motivated, patient and responsible. Capricorn women are generally among the harder signs to understand, with a number of personality traits which often confuse partners in the early stages of a relationship.



most of this is bull -____- i am the least patient person alive, i'm definitely not self motivated and i have very few personality traits ARG!!!!!!!!




			
				stupid website said:
			
		

> Bad news affects them less than other signs, and rarely holds them back for long.


SIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				me too thanks said:
			
		

> often reserving her fun and sexy wild side exclusively for those who are very close to her.



EW


----------



## Ackee (Dec 8, 2017)

virgo. tho i don't relate to any of the traits at all.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm a Sagittarius. Some of the traits fit me, while others do not. I don't buy into astrology though, so I don't think that matters all too much.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

Taurus.. sometimes it fits, sometimes I'm far from it.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

libra 
i guess the traits kinda match me


----------



## Ookami (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm born in at the end of May, so I'm a Gemini. 
I don't really know if it fits me well, but a lot of horoscopes that I've looked at through out the years have either been really acurate or not acurate at all. 
I find it confusing, but fun to read them. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2017)

Aquarius. it's a pretty lame sign, I don't like it but at least I think it's better than some others.


----------



## MelbaBear (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm an Aries. I don't really feel like a fire sign, but some of the traits do fit me I think! I feel like a mix between Aries and Pisces to be honest


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2017)

I relate to all of the Leo traits ~


----------



## moonford (Dec 10, 2017)

Gemini

I relate to all of the traits, I'm an introverted Gemini.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Dec 10, 2017)

i'm a leo, but it's so inaccurate? i'm not outgoing at all considering the fact that i can count the number of close friends i have on one hand, and socializing is so hard for me. and i'm not really a leader since i always think that i'll screw up one way or another. i won't lie though, i do like attention but only to a certain extent.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2017)

aries and its.... accurate i guess but ive changed a lot since i last looked at signs n stuff so it could be inaccurate now


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 15, 2018)

Sagittarius sun, Sagittarius moon, Libra Rising, Scorpio Mars, and Venus Capricorn
1. Rarely ever get offended..very thick skin
2. VERY introverted INTJ
3. Looove to travel.. I plan out trips I probably won't ever take 
4. Music is life.. Mostly obscure bands like Sea Oleena and The Broods
5. Used to be active, now I'm kinda lazy
6. Big time procrastinator 
7. Fearless


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 10, 2019)

Gemini!


----------



## mlacroix (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm a Sagittarius. Most traits related to it fit well with me, but the main trait generally seems to be 'outgoing' and that definitely isn't me lmao


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

Sagittarius

- - - Post Merge - - -

I agree I’m not outgoing also


----------



## gobby (Feb 10, 2019)

Leo, makes sense!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m a Taurus.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Aquarius. Some of the traits I remember were long arms, thin hair, pale eyes and stubbornness determined. All that's true except the pale eyes part. My eyes are brown.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 10, 2019)

I?m a Leo, and I love lions for sure! I?ve been told I act like my zodiac a lot but am quite kind. I just am protective but really loyal, and I always go for the best! My girlfriend is getting me a lion stuffed animal for valentines <3


----------



## rianne (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm a Virgo. I do have my ~*~typical Virgo moments~*~ and astrology involves more than sun signs. . .
 
But my rising & sun are in Virgo and I have a Capricorn moon as well as Mercury in Libra so oops.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm a scorpio and I think most of the traits fit me. I'm passionate about certain things, a bit stubborn, and when I focus on something I become very determined and see it through.

But I'm also shy and meek around people I don't know well, hate being the center of attention, and would rather hide than deal with drama. So, not very scorpio-like in those respects.


----------



## Cure Whip (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm honestly the polar opposite of a Capricorn, I'm nowhere near down to Earth. I'm extremely idealistic, emotional, and a bit impractical. I'm not very pessimistic either, I was once super shy, but I'm super duper outgoing and optimistic!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm a cancer zodiac sign. Pretty everything about it is accurate too. I'm really sensitive and emotional and empathetic and nurturing.But also moody and pessimistic sometimes and insecure. Like it's weird how true it is like how is that even possible. But this probably isn't the same as everyone so it's hard to tell how accurate it is!But it's still so interesting!I don't think any sign is best sign.They all have their weaknesses and strengths. Every star sign is best star sign.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm a Leo (aka best star sign). The traits are a bit hit and miss for me as I suppose they are for most people.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 12, 2019)

Libra, although I think it's different when you add in the newer star sign.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hardly any of the traits of my sign fit me at all. It's all make believe to me.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 13, 2019)

I am a taurus


----------



## boring (Feb 14, 2019)

aquarius babey,,, barely an aquarius but I find its very fitting for me so im cool with it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2019)

My zodiac sign is Gemini, though I don't pay attention to anything related to astrology since it usually doesn't line up with me or my personality at all.


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Taurus, and I think it fits me super well. I'm definitely an earth sign, and I'm extremely stubborn. Though I'm not a firm believer in the signs, it is interesting how well it fits me.


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

Scorpio. Most of mine seems to be right.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 21, 2019)

sagittarius is mine


----------



## cornimer (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm a Scorpio and I've never read anything about Scorpios that has been accurate to me.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 21, 2019)

Pisces.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m a scorpio, and very happy to be one. I feel like it’s pretty accurate.


----------



## digimon (Feb 22, 2019)

i’m an aquarius, which is very fitting for me. i just can’t over the fact that i’m a gemini moon tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2019)

Cancer. What they say is true; emotional, moody, but also very loving, strong, with a motherly nature that we pray makes up for those things.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 27, 2019)

caprisun


----------



## Awful (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm a Leo.. and proud of it


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sagittarius


----------

